# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  الفيديوهات الاكثر مشاهدة على يوتيوب 2011

## GSM-AYA

قامت شركة جوجل  بالكشف عن الفيديوهات الـ 10 الاكثر مشاهدة على موقعها الشهير لمشاركة الفيديو “يوتيوب” للعام 2011، والذي حقق أكثر من ترليون مشاهدة في العام 2011، وهو رقم جديد يحققه الموقع منذ إنشائه. 
جوجل عرضت قائمتان لأكثر 10 فيديوهات تحقيقاً للمشاهدات هذا العام، وهما قائمة عامة وقائمة خاصة مستقلة بكبار المغنيين والموسيقيين نظراً لشهرتهم الواسعة، وتميزت القائمة العامة بوجود العديد من الفيديوهات الطريفة للأطفال والحيوانات، واليكم قائمة الـ 10 فيديوهات العامة الأكثر مشاهدة على يوتيوب في العام 2011 :    
1 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

2 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

3 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

4 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

5 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

6 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

7 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

8 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

9
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

10 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## محمد السيد

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## امير الصمت

الف شكر لك اخى عبد الرزاق على الفيديوهات الرائعة

----------


## Nasser001

شكرا تسلم ايدك

----------

